# Free Duck Boat Stencils



## mdhall (May 18, 2010)

Free Duck Boat Stencils, similar to high-dollar kits. No sign-ups, gimmicks or anything, they are free! I like Woody's members and I think you'll like these stencils. You'll notice no ads on my site. I write about things I like, and things I don't like without regards to advertisers. If hope you all enjoy these stencils and pass them freely to everyone you think could use them.

http://www.outdoorwriter.net/?p=361


----------



## Cottontail (May 18, 2010)

Thats a nice looking job.


----------



## gaturkey99 (May 18, 2010)

mdhall, that looks great and this is pretty much exactly what i have been looking for to paint my gheenoe but have not wanted to pay the the price of a styx river pattern. i really appreciate the link!!


----------



## Gaducker (May 18, 2010)

Thanks I will use these on top of what I already have.


----------



## mdhall (May 18, 2010)

I hope they're useful. I just wanted to clarify that is a simulated image of the boat. I didn't paint it. That's what one would look like using those stencils correctly. I am going to paint my boat using these stencils though. Please leave comments on the site and send me any photos if you guys use them. Thanks!


----------

